# ODNR to Hold Local Public Information Meeting about Injection Well Disposal



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Division of Oil and Gas Resources Management will hold an open-house style public information meeting to take public comments and answer questions about Ohios Class II injection wells.More...

More...


----------

